# Dzelži / Hardware >  HP Presario X6000 atdzīvināšana

## ginc

Portatīvais dators HP Presario X6000 neizrāda nekādas dzīvības pazīmes.
Spriegums pienāk pie pamatplates, līdz pat draiverim (skat. att.).
Saskaņā ar informāciju, ko savācu pa forumiem šos abus (rakstos minētus kā MOSFET power chip)
vajag nomainīt. Jautājums pret kādiem? Šos neizdevās identificēt.
Šoreiz nu nemaz negribas mācīties no savām kļūdām.
[attachment=0:2teps6ea]MOSFET_noPresario_X6000.jpg[/attachment:2teps6ea]

----------


## abergs

Varētu būt šie:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...D/AO4407A.html
Tikai vai ar mainīšanu būs līdzēts...

----------


## ginc

Paldies!
Varētu mainīt ar šo - 
http://www.elfa.se/pdf/71/07115959.pdf
Tas jau tā kā 'lauku' trnzistors sanāk  :: 
Ar testeri pārbaudīt var?

----------


## abergs

Pārbaudīšanai varētu mēģināt. Tikai uzreiz jāskatās vai pārāk nesilst: 1.lēnāks,2.lielāka pretestība atvērtā stāvoklī.
Ar testeri var pārbaudīt vienīgi vai nav galīgi uz īso ( un vai D<>S diode nav pārdegusi).

----------


## tvdx

paskatotoes uz taam bildeem tev visas kaajas uz iiso
sita labosana nav laba pats ar meeginaaju bijA taada pat paziime izraadaas chipsets beigts+rama kontroles chipaa pat caurums izdedzis

----------


## karloslv

manuprāt bildē ir putekļi, nevis īsais

----------


## tvdx

biski par peleeciigu un meedz buut ka putekļi ir elektrovadoši vai arii čips taa sakarst ka alva izkuust un putekļi apalvojas un salaiž uz īso
parasti kad sāk reanimēt pc plates tad putekļi ir jāaizvāc lai buutu 100% drošs ka tie neskaadee

----------


## Vikings

TVDX, tas, ko Tu pīpē nav legāls, Latvijā jau nu noteikti.
Putekļi apalvojas mhh. ŠItas liek jau smieties balsī.

----------


## tvdx

putekļi var buut da no jebkaa kautvai metaaliskie ..
pietiek at smiltiim lai foršas ķīm. reakcijas redzeetu
kko saelpojos tik lodeejot nu tad lamaajiet tos kas paardod alvu ar aizliegtu integreeto kusni

----------


## dmd

kādas tad foršas reakcijas tu zini, kas no smiltīm rodas? nekautrējies, izvērsies formulās, ar eksaktajām zināšanām ganjau mums viss ir kārtībā  :: 

un ko darīt ar pusvadītājiem?

----------


## dmd

1) un ko tad tas tīrais silīcijs dara? vai tikai ne oksidējās, m? kautvai ar to pašu skābekli? kur skābeklis rodas? ēēē varbūt tajā pašā, nu kā sauca? elektrolizē? hmm. paga, nu piemetīsim, kas mums sanāk? SiO2 + 2H2O vispār reaģē? iedod labāk normālas reakcijas, nevis raksti aizraujošus stāstus.

patreiz nav noskaņas ņemties, bet pa rītdienu mēģināšu piemest, vai tur kautkas vispār notiek.

2) es saprotu, ka tavs laptops ir pārgaismots ar UV starojumu istabā aiz stikla, bet tici man, tas ir izņēmums. patiesi. tici man. lūdzu.

----------


## okars

Smiltis ar uudeni vinjam (tvdx) reagjeejot...  :: 
Diez kaa tad zemes garoza veel ar okeaanu nav izreagjeejusi???

----------


## tvdx

elektrolīze....... untu esi redzeejis uudeni tuksnesii negaisa laikā ?

----------


## dmd

es neesmu redzējis nevienu tuksnesi, ko ar to gribēji pateikt?

----------


## ginc

Aizrāvāties!
 :: 
Pēc doto detaļu nomaiņas ar testeri pārbaudīju spriegumu
dažos punktos, cik tālu saprašana sniedzās (pie BIOS mikrenes, akumulatora un tml.)
Visur ir OK. Tas aptuveni liecina, ka ar barošanu varētu būt viss kārtībā.
Laptops protams vēl ir 'partizāns'.
Vēl BIOS mikreni 'pāršūšu'.

----------

